#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  ONU intelbras epon/gpon

## hostjunior

Alguem sabe o motivo da onu da intelbras epon e gpon nao discar e nem funcionar em bridge na olt epon uplink?

----------


## FMANDU

Tem que fazer um malabarismo pra funcionar. A própria intelbras que fez maior propaganda da compatibilidade do produto, informa que eles não garantem o funcionamento. Mas segue o tutorial para fazer funcionar nessa Olt: http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...olt_cianet.pdf

----------


## hostjunior

Ja tentei nao deu....

Descaso total com seus clientes a intelbras...pq? Quase Todo provedor que compra onu intelbras é pq tem rede epon e pretende migrar para gpon issso ja tento uma onu que funcione os dois fica um custo a menos...não sei o motivo que eles nao deixam essa onu funcionar de forma simples com a OLT fd1802s uplink. Por ser uma marca brasileira a onu deveriam ter pelo menos isso mas, uma marca chinesa vc coloca a onu e ja funciona sem burocracia alguma...e pelo custa mas baixo...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ja tentei nao deu....
> 
> Descaso total com seus clientes a intelbras...pq? Quase Todo provedor que compra onu intelbras é pq tem rede epon e pretende migrar para gpon issso ja tento uma onu que funcione os dois fica um custo a menos...não sei o motivo que eles nao deixam essa onu funcionar de forma simples com a OLT fd1802s uplink. Por ser uma marca brasileira a onu deveriam ter pelo menos isso mas, uma marca chinesa vc coloca a onu e ja funciona sem burocracia alguma...e pelo custa mas baixo...


Olá hostjunior,

Não existe bloqueio na ONU 110 para seu uso na OLT Uplink, porem existem particularidades a serem feitas na OLT que somente o suporte da própria Uplink vai poder lhe ajudar.

----------


## brunocemeru

Aqui tive que fazer o procedimento VLAN do manual ,mas ainda tive que voltar para transparente.Ai passou a funcionar como bridge.
Como o amigo acima citou,tem que fazer um malabarismo.

----------


## FMANDU

É isso que acho estranho, primeiro temos que colocar em tag e depois tem que voltar para transparente. 
Se a Intelbras fizesse um integração bacana com essas outras Olt do mercado e discar pppoe, eles dominavam o mercado.
A ONU é boa, mas parece que foi feito mesmo somente para a Olt deles.

----------


## fmcjunior

A intelbras sendo a Intelbras, heeee, eu presto consultoria a alguns probvedores, um cliente meu insistiu em usar intelbras e eu lhe disse cara não faz isso, não ferra sua rede e não me ferra sua rede roda legal, você vai gerar um monte de chamado pra eu resolver, resumindo o distribuido vendeu pra ele em 6 vezes e ele fez o que, impurrou onu 110 na rede com olt china, resultado não abria isso não abria aquilo, o cliente parava do nado, se tivesse com 500k ia de boa abria um video caia voltava, resumindo quase 30 dias de enchessão de saco, detalhe pega uma onu china a mais furreca ia de boa, depois de muito mexer fizemos update na onu's quase 100 onu e melhorou, resumindo eu tinha consertar os problemas causado pela INTELBRAS e o pessoal não queria pagar por isso, resumindo, se for usar intelbras esses equipamentos são mais ou menos se usar intelbras com intelbras, e digo tudo, se possivél até o parafuso de fixar no rack, porque não é dificil você descobrir que a rosca é invertida, ou a profudindade do parafuso não é suficiente e assim vai, quem usou won 5000 sabe o que é isso, por isso em minha rede é proibido ftth intelbras, ou multlaser é dificil saber quem é o pior, pra não escrachar de vez uso os roteadores iwr 3000 esses são bons, cftv também muito bons, mas a parte de ftth e radios meu DEUS corre que é buxa certa.

----------


## elielton

Bom dia pessoa tenho usado ONU 110 intelbras com a OLT FD1104B (tenho 7 OLT dessa) e não tenho tido problema algum.

----------


## hostjunior

> A intelbras sendo a Intelbras, heeee, eu presto consultoria a alguns probvedores, um cliente meu insistiu em usar intelbras e eu lhe disse cara não faz isso, não ferra sua rede e não me ferra sua rede roda legal, você vai gerar um monte de chamado pra eu resolver, resumindo o distribuido vendeu pra ele em 6 vezes e ele fez o que, impurrou onu 110 na rede com olt china, resultado não abria isso não abria aquilo, o cliente parava do nado, se tivesse com 500k ia de boa abria um video caia voltava, resumindo quase 30 dias de enchessão de saco, detalhe pega uma onu china a mais furreca ia de boa, depois de muito mexer fizemos update na onu's quase 100 onu e melhorou, resumindo eu tinha consertar os problemas causado pela INTELBRAS e o pessoal não queria pagar por isso, resumindo, se for usar intelbras esses equipamentos são mais ou menos se usar intelbras com intelbras, e digo tudo, se possivél até o parafuso de fixar no rack, porque não é dificil você descobrir que a rosca é invertida, ou a profudindade do parafuso não é suficiente e assim vai, quem usou won 5000 sabe o que é isso, por isso em minha rede é proibido ftth intelbras, ou multlaser é dificil saber quem é o pior, pra não escrachar de vez uso os roteadores iwr 3000 esses são bons, cftv também muito bons, mas a parte de ftth e radios meu DEUS corre que é buxa certa.


Problema é esse como citei a cima quem compra onu intelbras e provedor que tem epon e pretende migrar para gpon pra não perder as onu´s compram intelbras ai muitas vezes sai no prejuízo..... por exemplo quem tem olt gpon da fiberhome num vai comprar onu intelbras até pq tem muita onu mas barata que intelbras e que dificil trava ou acontece alguma coisa....eles deveria olhar por esse lado...Ainda bem que comprei só uma unidade pra teste.,

----------


## FMANDU

Um detalhe, com a OLT uplink fd1104 a onu funciona em bridge sem precisar fazer esse procedimento doido do tutorial. Isso com o firmware da onu na versao 1.0.21.

----------


## emanuelADS

O problemas da onus da intelbras é que ela nao funciona nas olts, ae tem que ta atualizando ou acha uma versao que dê certo na olts

----------

